# halfmoons more popular amgonst breeders?



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

seems like all of the renowned breeders are only interested in halfmoons. for those that visit aquabid, you'll know that the entire site is flooded with beautiful halfmoons. the nice genotypes such as dragon, metallic are only found in halfmoons.

i have always been a crowntail fan but it is so hard to find a good quality pair. if youre lucky, you'll see a mg or copper once in a while. should i jump on the bandwagon and give up the love for crowntails? im only asking because i dont want to invest more money into buying crowntails if my passion will switch to halfmoons.

breeding halfmoons can be very difficult and frustrating. a lot of the time, you'll end up with deltas or plakats. if the cadual fin doesnt reach 180 degree, it's a cull in my book. the standards on what makes a quality halfmoon is too rigorous.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I say, if you LOVE CTs, stick with 'em!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

I've always been a firm believer in as long as you like it who cares what other people think. As long as you can still sell your offspring, then keep at it in my opinion. Maybe you'll end up creating the crown tail that everyone wants?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love halfmoons and crowntails but I can't find any halfmoons around here.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree, I've noticed that too about breeders and HMs. However, I'm a big CT fan myself....my dream is to create a line of dark bodied, yellow finned CTs called 'Sunflowers' in honer of my dog who passed away a few months ago. 

I've always been one to go for the least common, the unusual. My personal opinion is: All the big breeders go for HMs, why not try and make beautiful CTs and do something different? The fact that its hard to find a 'good quality pair', makes it all the more challenging and inviting in my book ;-)


----------



## Elektra (Oct 12, 2009)

Personally I prefer the bettas without the jagged edge to their fins... the crowntails at the stores scare me because some of them look more like they were ripped than they were born that way... but if more people were breeding crown tails that know what they are doing I am sure the type as a whole would start looking better and fewer people like me would be put off by their appearance. I have seen pics of gorgeous CT's that you can tell were born to look like that. I say go for it because in my view you can only improve their chances of becoming more popular =)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I love cts and hms. Y not breed both? I like dts 2 so workin with all would keep me in with all breeder
s. The reason 4 less in the cts is that the ct is so new to the betta world. Anyway I might start breeding cts more but ink.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so since I was using my new blackberry I pressed a few buttons I didn't mean too lol.

But just a note, andakin if you were to breed HMs then you'd cull entire spawns because they don't have 180 degree tails and don't have perfect 8 ray branching.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i love them all!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

ChristinaRoss said:


> i love them all!!!!!!!!!!! lol


 I can tell by your sig


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I think if you love crown tails, then stick with it. Stick where your heart is. I have seen some really nice ct before, and they caught my eye. 
But most breeders including myself just love the halfmoon!
It's nice clean cut, and almost a full circle. No gap anywhere everything just lines up and is so clean cut an smooth. There just elegant and beautiful..


----------

